# Microsoft/Aplikasi Folders



## mytonpadi

Hi, I have three folders found in every other folders, Microsoft, Aplikasi and Music, which also creates shortcuts in every other folders. It also creates shortcuts on any storage devices I connect to my machine.

Also, every time I reboot or turn on my laptop, theres a prompt regarding loading scripts which cannot be found.

I do not have acces to any install disc, by the way.

DDS (Ver_2012-11-20.01) - NTFS_AMD64 
Internet Explorer: 10.0.9200.16720 BrowserJavaVersion: 10.51.2
Run by MytBiancs at 6:22:15 on 2014-04-13
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.3907.2098 [GMT 8:00]
.
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Outdated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
============== Running Processes ===============
.
C:\Windows\system32\lsm.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k DcomLaunch
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k RPCSS
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k LocalSystemNetworkRestricted
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k NetworkService
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvxdsync.exe
C:\Windows\system32\nvvsvc.exe
C:\Windows\System32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceNoNetwork
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\SupportAppXL\cdrom_mon.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\explorer.exe
C:\Windows\system32\taskhost.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Display\nvtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe
c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcsacore.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\PnkBstrA.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamgui.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPHelper.exe
C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Local\Popajar\UpdateChecker\UpdateCheckerApp.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\AAM Updates Notifier.exe
C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEMonitor.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k imgsvc
C:\Program Files (x86)\USB Disk Security\USBGuard.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Windows\System32\wscript.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchIndexer.exe
C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\cmd.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McChHost.exe
c:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\saui.exe
C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalServiceAndNoImpersonation
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\NVIDIA Update Core\daemonu.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k secsvcs
C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe -k swprv
C:\Windows\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Windows\System32\cscript.exe
.
============== Pseudo HJT Report ===============
.
uStart Page = hxxp://www.bendot.co.nr
uURLSearchHooks: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar: {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McIEPlg.dll
uWinlogon: Shell = expstart.exe
mWinlogon: Userinit = userinit.exe,
BHO: IDM integration (IDMIEHlprObj Class): {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC.dll
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper: {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\ssv.dll
BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO: {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McIEPlg.dll
BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15\URLREDIR.DLL
BHO: Microsoft SkyDrive Pro Browser Helper: {D0498E0A-45B7-42AE-A9AA-ABA463DBD3BF} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15\GROOVEEX.DLL
BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper: {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\jp2ssv.dll
TB: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar: {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McIEPlg.dll
uRun: [AdobeBridge] <no file>
mRun: [SwitchBoard] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe
mRun: [USB Security] C:\Program Files (x86)\USB Disk Security\USBGuard.exe
mRun: [AdobeCS6ServiceManager] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\CS6ServiceManager\CS6ServiceManager.exe" -launchedbylogin
mRun: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
mRun: [WinUpdate] Wscript.exe //e:VBScript "C:\Windows\:Microsoft Office Update for Windows XP.sys"
uPolicies-Explorer: NoDriveTypeAutoRun = dword:145
uPolicies-System: DisableRegistrytools = dword:1
uPolicies-System: DisableTaskMgr = dword:1
mPolicies-Explorer: NoActiveDesktop = dword:1
mPolicies-Explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = dword:1
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = dword:0
mPolicies-System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = dword:3
mPolicies-System: EnableLUA = dword:0
mPolicies-System: EnableUIADesktopToggle = dword:0
mPolicies-System: PromptOnSecureDesktop = dword:0
IE: Download all links with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
IE: Download with IDM - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office15\EXCEL.EXE/3000
TCP: NameServer = 121.1.3.88 121.1.3.250
TCP: Interfaces\{672A4EEB-AEF7-408D-B9ED-E819643437EA} : DHCPNameServer = 121.1.3.88 121.1.3.250
Filter: text/xml - {807583E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE15\MSOXMLMF.DLL
Handler: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McIEPlg.dll
Handler: osf - {D924BDC6-C83A-4BD5-90D0-095128A113D1} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Office15\MSOSB.DLL
Handler: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\McIEPlg.dll
Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Skype\Skype4COM.dll
AppInit_DLLs= C:\PROGRA~3\Wincert\WIN32C~1.DLL
SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
IFEO: bitguard.exe - tasklist.exe
IFEO: bprotect.exe - tasklist.exe
IFEO: bpsvc.exe - tasklist.exe
IFEO: browsemngr.exe - tasklist.exe
IFEO: browserdefender.exe - tasklist.exe
x64-BHO: IDM integration (IDMIEHlprObj Class): {0055C089-8582-441B-A0BF-17B458C2A3A8} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMIECC64.dll
x64-BHO: Lync Browser Helper: {31D09BA0-12F5-4CCE-BE8A-2923E76605DA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office15\OCHelper.dll
x64-BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO: {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\x64\McIEPlg.dll
x64-BHO: Office Document Cache Handler: {B4F3A835-0E21-4959-BA22-42B3008E02FF} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office15\URLREDIR.DLL
x64-BHO: SmileysWeLoveToolbar: {E4EF8A64-0A30-48F5-B3FE-5FDA978DA775} - 
x64-TB: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar: {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\x64\McIEPlg.dll
x64-TB: SmileysWeLove: {CF0F43AB-9C23-4D7B-8040-201B82844854} - 
x64-Run: [RtHDVCpl] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe -s
x64-Run: [RtHDVBg_Dolby] C:\Program Files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe /FORPCEE4 
x64-Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files (x86)\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
x64-Run: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe"
x64-Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
x64-Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
x64-Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
x64-Run: [WinUpdate] Wscript.exe //e:VBScript "C:\Windows\:Microsoft Office Update for Windows XP.sys"
x64-IE: {31D09BA0-12F5-4CCE-BE8A-2923E76605DA} - {31D09BA0-12F5-4CCE-BE8A-2923E76605DA} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office15\OCHelper.dll
x64-Filter: text/xml - {807583E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\OFFICE15\MSOXMLMF.DLL
x64-Handler: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\x64\McIEPlg.dll
x64-Handler: osf - {D924BDC6-C83A-4BD5-90D0-095128A113D1} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office15\MSOSB.DLL
x64-Handler: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\SiteAdvisor\x64\McIEPlg.dll
x64-Handler: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - <orphaned>
x64-Notify: igfxcui - igfxdev.dll
x64-SSODL: WebCheck - <orphaned>
x64-IFEO: bitguard.exe - tasklist.exe
x64-IFEO: bprotect.exe - tasklist.exe
x64-IFEO: bpsvc.exe - tasklist.exe
x64-IFEO: browsemngr.exe - tasklist.exe
x64-IFEO: browserdefender.exe - tasklist.exe
.
Note: multiple IFEO entries found. Please refer to Attach.txt
.
================= FIREFOX ===================
.
FF - ProfilePath - C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nowprakp.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Secure Search
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=mcafee&type=A110US0&p=
FF - plugin: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office15\NPSPWRAP.DLL
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\CCM\Utilities\npAdobeAAMDetect32.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\CCM\Utilities\npAdobeAAMDetect64.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\dtplugin\npdeployJava1.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins\npMeetingJoinPluginOC.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp Detect\npwachk.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Local\Google\Update\1.3.22.3\npGoogleUpdate3.dll
FF - plugin: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32.dll
.
============= SERVICES / DRIVERS ===============
.
R0 nvpciflt;nvpciflt;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nvpciflt.sys [2012-10-8 30056]
R2 Autorun CDROM Monitor;Autorun CDROM Monitor;C:\Windows\System32\SupportAppXL\cdrom_mon.exe --> C:\Windows\System32\SupportAppXL\cdrom_mon.exe [?]
R2 IDMWFP;IDMWFP;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\idmwfp.sys [2014-4-3 175480]
R2 MBAMScheduler;MBAMScheduler;C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe [2013-4-22 418376]
R2 MBAMService;MBAMService;C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [2013-4-22 701512]
R2 McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;C:\PROGRA~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcsacore.exe [2014-3-27 140424]
R3 b57xdbd;Broadcom xD Picture Bus Driver Service;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\b57xdbd.sys [2012-9-20 67624]
R3 b57xdmp;Broadcom xD Picture vstorp client drv;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\b57xdmp.sys [2012-9-20 19496]
R3 bScsiMSa;bScsiMSa;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bScsiMSa.sys [2012-9-20 51240]
R3 bScsiSDa;bScsiSDa;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\bScsiSDa.sys [2012-9-20 86056]
R3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\IntcDAud.sys [2012-9-20 317440]
R3 k57nd60a;Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\k57nd60a.sys [2012-9-20 412712]
R3 MBAMProtector;MBAMProtector;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\mbam.sys [2013-4-22 25928]
R3 nusb3hub;Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Hub Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nusb3hub.sys [2012-9-20 95744]
R3 nusb3xhc;Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\nusb3xhc.sys [2012-9-20 212992]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X86;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 130384]
S2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [2010-3-18 138576]
S2 Service KMSELDI;Service KMSELDI;C:\Program Files\KMSpico\Service_KMS.exe [2013-5-21 98304]
S2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe [2012-7-13 160944]
S3 dg_ssudbus;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Composite Device Driver (DEVGURU Ver.);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssudbus.sys [2012-9-19 102368]
S3 dmvsc;dmvsc;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\dmvsc.sys [2010-11-21 71168]
S3 ose64;Office 64 Source Engine;C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE [2012-10-1 178824]
S3 RdpVideoMiniport;Remote Desktop Video Miniport Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys [2010-11-21 20992]
S3 Revoflt;Revoflt;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\revoflt.sys [2012-12-4 31800]
S3 ssudmdm;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem Drivers (DEVGURU Ver.);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssudmdm.sys [2013-2-6 203544]
S3 ssudserd;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Diagnostic Serial Port(DEVGURU Ver.);C:\Windows\System32\drivers\ssudserd.sys [2013-2-6 203544]
S3 SwitchBoard;Adobe SwitchBoard;C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [2010-2-19 517096]
S3 Synth3dVsc;Synth3dVsc;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\Synth3dVsc.sys [2010-11-21 88960]
S3 terminpt;Microsoft Remote Desktop Input Driver;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\terminpt.sys [2010-11-21 34816]
S3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys [2010-11-21 59392]
S3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [2010-11-21 31232]
S3 tsusbhub;tsusbhub;C:\Windows\System32\drivers\tsusbhub.sys [2010-11-21 117248]
S3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;C:\Windows\System32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [2012-6-16 1255736]
S3 WinRing0_1_2_0;WinRing0_1_2_0;C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Razer Game Booster\Driver\WinRing0x64.sys [2013-8-19 14544]
.
=============== Created Last 30 ================
.
2014-04-12 22:00:21	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\radC8D31.tmp
2014-04-12 12:22:10	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\radD5A75.tmp
2014-04-12 12:21:24	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\rad7B2AA.tmp
2014-04-12 08:01:25	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad6449C.tmp
2014-04-12 08:01:21	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad9B0AC.tmp
2014-04-12 06:36:18	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\radDAFBA.tmp
2014-04-11 23:36:33	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad29AC0.tmp
2014-04-11 21:48:55	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\radF8E94.tmp
2014-04-11 17:00:57	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad673EE.tmp
2014-04-11 16:04:46	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\rad7FCDB.tmp
2014-04-11 16:04:46	246	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\auto.exe
2014-04-11 16:04:46	0	----a-w-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\Serv60d.dll
2014-04-11 15:56:35	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\radB2901.tmp
2014-04-11 15:56:35	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad74C13.tmp
2014-04-11 15:44:52	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad84552.tmp
2014-04-11 15:42:35	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad539D0.tmp
2014-04-11 15:37:48	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\radFCFEA.tmp
2014-04-11 15:37:47	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad1EB6D.tmp
2014-04-11 15:36:43	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\radEC541.tmp
2014-04-11 15:36:16	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\radEDC28.tmp
2014-04-11 15:36:15	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad70285.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07:51	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\SysWow64\rad8B8C8.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07:51	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\radBF326.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07:38	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\rad25D26.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07:36	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\radCA915.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07:36	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\rad31241.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07:34	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\rad9DA7D.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07:33	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\rad9F8B1.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07:33	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\rad7294E.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07:33	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\rad6AABF.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07:21	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\radF49CB.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07:21	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\rad8C1D6.tmp
2014-04-11 14:24:28	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad00239.tmp
2014-04-11 10:45:12	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\radFC16D.tmp
2014-04-11 06:04:20	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\radFB2B5.tmp
2014-04-11 05:02:18	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\radBF74D.tmp
2014-04-11 00:41:42	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\radC7D0E.tmp
2014-04-10 21:01:59	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad5BF3F.tmp
2014-04-10 09:33:14	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad4CDDF.tmp
2014-04-10 01:31:31	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\radB6CA9.tmp
2014-04-09 23:44:31	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad51A1C.tmp
2014-04-09 23:44:31	--------	d-----w-	C:\Windows\Aplikasi
2014-04-09 23:38:55	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad320A4.tmp
2014-04-09 23:37:51	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad9CD68.tmp
2014-04-09 22:31:27	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad6E77B.tmp
2014-04-09 12:01:16	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad92DAE.tmp
2014-04-09 09:16:04	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad6F96B.tmp
2014-04-09 09:11:08	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad9978E.tmp
2014-04-09 08:50:58	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad7EDEB.tmp
2014-04-09 05:19:23	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\radC6CB8.tmp
2014-04-09 05:19:23	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\rad8C5F9.tmp
2014-04-08 22:49:15	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\rad6BD6B.tmp
2014-04-08 22:47:10	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\radCC719.tmp
2014-04-08 22:46:47	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad74DC9.tmp
2014-04-08 22:46:41	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad89219.tmp
2014-04-08 22:46:35	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\radEC8F2.tmp
2014-04-08 22:46:21	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\radF58F0.tmp
2014-04-08 22:46:12	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\radF813C.tmp
2014-04-08 22:44:10	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\rad6703B.tmp
2014-04-08 22:44:10	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\rad5DDB8.tmp
2014-04-08 22:44:07	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad7F2B2.tmp
2014-04-05 04:44:51	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\radD7D7F.tmp
2014-04-05 04:44:51	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\rad8A3AB.tmp
2014-04-05 04:44:51	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\rad376FA.tmp
2014-04-05 04:44:51	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\rad2D89B.tmp
2014-04-05 04:44:47	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\radFE43B.tmp
2014-04-05 04:44:47	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\radECA62.tmp
2014-04-05 04:44:47	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\radCEB56.tmp
2014-04-05 04:44:47	11330	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\radA2476.tmp
2014-04-04 01:04:01	--------	d-----w-	C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Roaming\SmileysWeLove
2014-04-03 13:43:33	175480	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\drivers\idmwfp.sys
.
==================== Find3M ====================
.
2014-04-12 22:00:23	246	--sha-r-	C:\Windows\System32\auto.exe
2014-04-12 22:00:23	0	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\Serv60d.dll
2014-04-08 22:43:49	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\radDDD7D.tmp
2014-04-08 22:43:49	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad636D0.tmp
2014-04-08 22:43:49	7247	----a-w-	C:\Windows\System32\rad2EA09.tmp
2012-06-16 21:15:57	433152	----a-w-	C:\Program Files\Windows 7 Start Orb Changer v5.exe
2010-05-21 12:59:49	955392	----a-w-	C:\Program Files\Rebuild Icon Cache.exe
.
============= FINISH: 6:22:28.49 ===============


----------



## chemist

Hello and Welcome to TSF. 

If you haven't already, please *Subscribe to this Thread* to get immediate notification of replies as soon as they are posted. To do this click *Thread Tools*, then click *Subscribe to this Thread*. Make sure it is set to *Instant notification by email*, then click *Add Subscription*.

Please note that the forum is very busy and if I don't hear from you within three days this thread will be closed.

------------------------------------------------------

Please explain why this computer has no antivirus program installed and running. This is an open invitation for infection. 

It can take as little as *eight seconds* to infect an unprotected computer. 

Please keep this computer offline except when downloading tools and posting in the forum until we get one installed. 

Let me know your intentions for an antivirus program, and/or if you need a suggestion. 

------------------------------------------------------

Please download *AdwCleaner* from here and save it to your desktop.

Do NOT click the green 'Download' button(if visible). 
Click the blue 'Download now @bleepingcomputer' button.
Run *AdwCleaner* and select *Scan*
Once the Scan is done, select *Clean*
Once done it will ask to reboot, please allow the reboot. 
On reboot, a log will be produced. It can also be found at C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S#].txt
Please copy/paste the contents of the log in your next reply.
------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mytonpadi

Hello, thank you for responding. As to why my laptop could not detect an installed antivirus program is perplexing to me as I have installed Malwarebytes antimalware for a long time now. I just recently installed AVG and performed a full scan which detected hundreds of viruses. What would be my next logical step now?


----------



## mytonpadi

# AdwCleaner v3.023 - Report created 15/04/2014 at 07:59:07
# Updated 01/04/2014 by Xplode
# Operating System : Windows 7 Ultimate Service Pack 1 (64 bits)
# Username : MytBiancs - MYTBIANCS-PC
# Running from : C:\Users\MytBiancs\Downloads\Programs\AdwCleaner_3.exe
# Option : Clean

***** [ Services ] *****


***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

[#] Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\BitGuard
[#] Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Browser Manager
[#] Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\BrowserProtect
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Trymedia
Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\wincert
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\Movies Toolbar
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Local\CrashRpt
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Local\genienext
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\LocalLow\Conduit
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\LocalLow\ilividmoviestoolbarha
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\LocalLow\searchresultstb
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Roaming\DefaultTab
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Roaming\Systweak
Folder Deleted : C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nowprakp.default\ilividmoviestoolbarha
File Deleted : C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nowprakp.default\Extensions\[email protected]
File Deleted : C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nowprakp.default\Extensions\[email protected]
File Deleted : C:\Windows\System32\roboot64.exe
File Deleted : C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxp_app.mam.conduit.com_0.localstorage-journal
File Deleted : C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Local Storage\hxxp_storage.conduit.com_0.localstorage-journal

***** [ Shortcuts ] *****


***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\fjbbjfdilbioabojmcplalojlmdngbjl
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\fjpdnoojnohifgekbkmnfbiobhcbedka
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Google\Chrome\Extensions\kdidombaedgpfiiedeimiebkmbilgmlc
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\apnstub_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\apnstub_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\bitguard.exe
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\bprotect.exe
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\browsemngr.exe
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\browserdefender.exe
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\browsermngr.exe
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\browserprotect.exe
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\bundlesweetimsetup.exe
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\cltmngsvc.exe
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\delta babylon.exe
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\delta tb.exe
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\delta2.exe
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\deltainstaller.exe
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\deltasetup.exe
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\deltatb.exe
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\deltatb_2501-c733154b.exe
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\iminentsetup.exe
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\sweetimsetup.exe
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\tbdelta.exetoolbar783881609.exe
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\MobogenieAdd
Value Deleted : HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Session Manager\AppCertDlls [x64]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Session Manager\AppCertDlls [x86]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\Session Manager\AppCertDlls [x64]
Value Deleted : HKLM\SYSTEM\ControlSet002\Control\Session Manager\AppCertDlls [x86]
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\SoftonicDownloader_for_coview_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\SoftonicDownloader_for_coview_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\SoftonicDownloader_for_on-screen-keyboard-portable_RASAPI32
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Tracing\SoftonicDownloader_for_on-screen-keyboard-portable_RASMANCS
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{00000001-4FEF-40D3-B3FA-E0531B897F98}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{1AA60054-57D9-4F99-9A55-D0FBFBE7ECD3}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{64697678-0000-0010-8000-00AA00389B71}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{9BB47C17-9C68-4BB3-B188-DD9AF0FD2406}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{9BB47C17-9C68-4BB3-B188-DD9AF0FD2406}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{4AA46D49-459F-4358-B4D1-169048547C23}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{A40DC6C5-79D0-4CA8-A185-8FF989AF1115}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{CC1AC828-BB47-4361-AFB5-96EEE259DD87}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1B730ACF-26A3-447B-9994-14AEE0EB72CC}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{1F8EDE97-36D5-422A-B8F0-9406E2D87C60}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{3408AC0D-510E-4808-8F7B-6B70B1F88534}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{B1290521-AB01-40EB-B993-AD122BEFC9E2}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{9BB47C17-9C68-4BB3-B188-DD9AF0FD2406}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\APN DTX
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\DefaultTab
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\Popajar
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\SmileysWeLove
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\systweak
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\AppDataLow\Software\SmartBar
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\Conduit
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\DataMngr
Key Deleted : HKLM\Software\DefaultTab
Data Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows [AppInit_DLLs] - C:\PROGRA~3\Wincert\WIN64C~1.DLL
Data Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Windows [AppInit_DLLs] - C:\PROGRA~2\MOVIES~1\Datamngr\x64\mgrldr.dll

***** [ Browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v10.0.9200.16720


-\\ Mozilla Firefox v25.0.1 (en-US)

[ File : C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nowprakp.default\prefs.js ]


-\\ Google Chrome v

[ File : C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\preferences ]


*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [7914 octets] - [15/04/2014 07:53:59]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [7450 octets] - [15/04/2014 07:59:07]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [7510 octets] ##########


----------



## chemist

Hello mytonpadi. You're very welcome! 

MBAM is not an antivirus. 

------------------------------------------------------

Please note that these fixes are not instantaneous. Most infections require more than one round to properly eradicate. 

Please stay with me until given the 'all clear' even if symptoms seemingly abate. 

Kindly follow my instructions and please do no fixing on your own or running of scanners unless requested by a helper. 

------------------------------------------------------

If there are any personal files, pics, etc. on your computer you cannot live without, back them up now just as a precaution. 

Emergency Backup Procedure - Tech Support Forum

------------------------------------------------------

Please download *ComboFix* and Save it to your Desktop. 

**Note: It is important that it is saved directly to your desktop**

*** Ensure you have disabled all antivirus and antimalware programs so they do not interfere with the running of ComboFix.

Get help here

Double-click ComboFix.exe and follow the prompts to run it. 

Your desktop may go blank. This is normal. It will return when ComboFix is done. ComboFix may reboot your machine. This is normal.

When finished, it shall produce a log for you. Please post that log, *C:\ComboFix.txt*, in your next reply.

Please re-enable your antivirus before posting the ComboFix.txt log. 

Note: If you get an 'Illegal operation attempted on a Registry key which has been marked for deletion' error message, please open Task Manager and 'End Process' on *explorer.exe*

Next, go File > New Task(Run...) and type *explorer* then press 'Enter'. 

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mytonpadi

ComboFix 14-04-12.01 - MytBiancs 04/15/2014 10:46:03.1.4 - x64
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.3907.1879 [GMT 8:00]
Running from: c:\users\MytBiancs\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
AV: AVG Internet Security 2014 *Disabled/Updated* {0E9420C4-06B3-7FA0-3AB1-6E49CB52ECD9}
FW: AVG Internet Security 2014 *Enabled* {36AFA1E1-4CDC-7EF8-11EE-C77C3581ABA2}
SP: AVG Internet Security 2014 *Disabled/Updated* {B5F5C120-2089-702E-0001-553BB0D5A664}
SP: Windows Defender *Disabled/Outdated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Templates\Aplikasi.lnk
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Templates\Microsoft.lnk
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Templates\Music.lnk
c:\users\Default\Cookies.lnk
c:\users\MytBiancs\Cookies.lnk
c:\users\UpdatusUser\Cookies.lnk
c:\windows\a
c:\windows\a\Aplikasi.lnk
c:\windows\a\Incubus - The Essential Incubus.lnk
c:\windows\a\Marvels Agents of S H I E L D S01E01 HDTV x264-LOL[ettv].lnk
c:\windows\a\Microsoft.lnk
c:\windows\a\Music.lnk
c:\windows\e
c:\windows\e\Aplikasi.lnk
c:\windows\e\Microsoft.lnk
c:\windows\e\Music.lnk
c:\windows\e\The Vampire Diaries S05E09 HDTV x264-LOL[ettv].lnk
c:\windows\i
c:\windows\i\Aplikasi.lnk
c:\windows\i\Microsoft.lnk
c:\windows\i\Music.lnk
c:\windows\i\The Bell Witch Haunting (2013).lnk
c:\windows\r
c:\windows\r\Aplikasi.lnk
c:\windows\r\Microsoft.lnk
c:\windows\r\Music.lnk
c:\windows\r\Supernatural S08E15 HDTV x264-LOL[ettv].lnk
c:\windows\R\Supernatural S08E15 HDTV x264-LOL[ettv]\~uTorrentPartFile_DF12B38.dat
c:\windows\r\Supernatural S08E15 HDTV x264-LOL[ettv]\supernatural.815.hdtv-lol.mp4
c:\windows\SysWow64\Serv60d.dll
G:\Music.lnk
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2014-03-15 to 2014-04-15 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2014-04-14 23:53 . 2014-04-14 23:59	--------	d-----w-	C:\AdwCleaner
2014-04-14 22:21 . 2014-04-14 22:21	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MytBiancs\AppData\Roaming\AVG2014
2014-04-14 22:19 . 2014-04-14 22:19	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MytBiancs\AppData\Roaming\TuneUp Software
2014-04-14 22:18 . 2014-04-14 22:49	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\AVG2014
2014-04-14 22:18 . 2014-04-14 22:18	--------	d-----w-	C:\$AVG
2014-04-14 22:18 . 2014-04-14 22:18	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\AVG
2014-04-14 22:05 . 2014-04-15 02:08	--------	d-----w-	c:\programdata\MFAData
2014-04-14 22:05 . 2014-04-14 22:33	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MytBiancs\AppData\Local\Avg2014
2014-04-14 22:05 . 2014-04-14 22:05	--------	d--h--w-	c:\programdata\Common Files
2014-04-14 22:05 . 2014-04-14 22:05	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MytBiancs\AppData\Local\MFAData
2014-04-14 21:11 . 2014-04-14 21:11	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad90B88.tmp
2014-04-14 14:59 . 2014-04-14 14:59	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\radAB1EB.tmp
2014-04-13 21:46 . 2014-04-13 21:46	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad8400A.tmp
2014-04-13 21:42 . 2014-04-13 21:42	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad274FE.tmp
2014-04-13 11:43 . 2014-04-13 11:43	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad93435.tmp
2014-04-13 11:37 . 2014-04-13 11:37	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad245FB.tmp
2014-04-13 02:43 . 2014-04-13 02:43	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad2F034.tmp
2014-04-13 02:39 . 2014-04-13 02:39	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\radCD3C2.tmp
2014-04-12 23:03 . 2014-04-15 02:41	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MytBiancs\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent
2014-04-12 22:31 . 2014-04-12 22:31	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\radF2D7C.tmp
2014-04-12 22:00 . 2014-04-12 22:00	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\radC8D31.tmp
2014-04-12 12:22 . 2014-04-12 12:22	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\radD5A75.tmp
2014-04-12 12:21 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\rad7B2AA.tmp
2014-04-12 08:01 . 2014-04-12 08:01	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad6449C.tmp
2014-04-12 08:01 . 2014-04-12 08:01	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad9B0AC.tmp
2014-04-12 06:36 . 2014-04-12 06:36	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\radDAFBA.tmp
2014-04-11 23:36 . 2014-04-11 23:36	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad29AC0.tmp
2014-04-11 21:48 . 2014-04-11 21:48	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\radF8E94.tmp
2014-04-11 17:00 . 2014-04-11 17:00	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad673EE.tmp
2014-04-11 16:04 . 2014-04-11 16:04	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\rad7FCDB.tmp
2014-04-11 15:56 . 2014-04-11 15:56	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\radB2901.tmp
2014-04-11 15:56 . 2014-04-11 15:56	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad74C13.tmp
2014-04-11 15:44 . 2014-04-11 15:44	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad84552.tmp
2014-04-11 15:42 . 2014-04-11 15:42	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad539D0.tmp
2014-04-11 15:37 . 2014-04-11 15:37	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\radFCFEA.tmp
2014-04-11 15:37 . 2014-04-11 15:37	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad1EB6D.tmp
2014-04-11 15:36 . 2014-04-11 15:36	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\radEC541.tmp
2014-04-11 15:36 . 2014-04-11 15:36	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\radEDC28.tmp
2014-04-11 15:36 . 2014-04-11 15:36	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad70285.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\SysWow64\rad8B8C8.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\radBF326.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\rad25D26.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\radCA915.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\rad31241.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\rad9DA7D.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\rad9F8B1.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\rad7294E.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\rad6AABF.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\radF49CB.tmp
2014-04-11 15:07 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\rad8C1D6.tmp
2014-04-11 14:24 . 2014-04-11 14:24	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad00239.tmp
2014-04-11 10:45 . 2014-04-11 10:45	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\radFC16D.tmp
2014-04-11 06:04 . 2014-04-11 06:04	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\radFB2B5.tmp
2014-04-11 05:02 . 2014-04-11 05:02	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\radBF74D.tmp
2014-04-11 00:41 . 2014-04-11 00:41	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\radC7D0E.tmp
2014-04-10 21:01 . 2014-04-10 21:01	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad5BF3F.tmp
2014-04-10 09:33 . 2014-04-10 09:33	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad4CDDF.tmp
2014-04-10 01:31 . 2014-04-10 01:31	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\radB6CA9.tmp
2014-04-09 23:44 . 2014-04-14 23:01	--------	d-----w-	c:\windows\Aplikasi
2014-04-09 23:44 . 2014-04-09 23:44	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad51A1C.tmp
2014-04-09 23:38 . 2014-04-09 23:38	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad320A4.tmp
2014-04-09 23:37 . 2014-04-09 23:37	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad9CD68.tmp
2014-04-09 22:31 . 2014-04-09 22:31	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad6E77B.tmp
2014-04-09 12:01 . 2014-04-09 12:01	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad92DAE.tmp
2014-04-09 09:16 . 2014-04-09 09:16	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad6F96B.tmp
2014-04-09 09:11 . 2014-04-09 09:11	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad9978E.tmp
2014-04-09 08:50 . 2014-04-09 08:50	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad7EDEB.tmp
2014-04-09 05:19 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\radC6CB8.tmp
2014-04-09 05:19 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\rad8C5F9.tmp
2014-04-08 22:56 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\radD64F0.tmp
2014-04-08 22:49 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\rad6BD6B.tmp
2014-04-08 22:47 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\radCC719.tmp
2014-04-08 22:46 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\rad6A777.tmp
2014-04-08 22:46 . 2014-04-08 22:46	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad74DC9.tmp
2014-04-08 22:46 . 2014-04-08 22:46	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad89219.tmp
2014-04-08 22:46 . 2014-04-08 22:46	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\radEC8F2.tmp
2014-04-08 22:46 . 2014-04-08 22:46	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\radF58F0.tmp
2014-04-08 22:46 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\radF813C.tmp
2014-04-08 22:44 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\rad6703B.tmp
2014-04-08 22:44 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\rad5DDB8.tmp
2014-04-08 22:44 . 2014-04-08 22:44	7247	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rad7F2B2.tmp
2014-04-05 04:44 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\radD7D7F.tmp
2014-04-05 04:44 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\rad8A3AB.tmp
2014-04-05 04:44 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\rad376FA.tmp
2014-04-05 04:44 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\rad2D89B.tmp
2014-04-05 04:44 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\radFE43B.tmp
2014-04-05 04:44 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\radECA62.tmp
2014-04-05 04:44 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\radCEB56.tmp
2014-04-05 04:44 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\radA2476.tmp
2014-04-05 04:44 . 2006-02-04 09:30	11330	--sha-r-	c:\windows\system32\rad5C6E3.tmp
2014-04-04 01:04 . 2014-04-04 01:04	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\MytBiancs\AppData\Roaming\SmileysWeLove
2014-04-03 13:43 . 2013-11-28 00:24	175480	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\idmwfp.sys
.
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2014-04-14 21:14 . 2014-04-08 22:46	734	----a-w-	c:\windows\Fonts\Microsoft.lnk
2014-04-14 15:57 . 2014-04-10 21:05	726	----a-w-	c:\windows\Fonts\Music.lnk
2014-04-13 12:52 . 2014-04-09 22:35	732	----a-w-	c:\windows\Fonts\Aplikasi.lnk
2014-03-14 07:12 . 2014-03-14 07:12	236824	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgldx64.sys
2014-03-14 07:07 . 2014-03-14 07:07	274200	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgtdia.sys
2014-03-14 07:03 . 2014-03-14 07:03	324376	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgloga.sys
2014-03-14 07:01 . 2014-03-14 07:01	153368	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgdiska.sys
2014-03-14 06:52 . 2014-03-14 06:52	235288	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsdrivera.sys
2014-03-14 06:51 . 2014-03-14 06:51	192792	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgidsha.sys
2014-03-14 06:51 . 2014-03-14 06:51	131352	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgmfx64.sys
2014-03-14 06:51 . 2014-03-14 06:51	32536	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\avgrkx64.sys
2012-06-16 21:15 . 2012-09-20 06:38	433152	----a-w-	c:\program files\Windows 7 Start Orb Changer v5.exe
2010-05-21 12:59 . 2012-09-20 06:38	955392	----a-w-	c:\program files\Rebuild Icon Cache.exe
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrivePro1 (ErrorConflict)]
@="{8BA85C75-763B-4103-94EB-9470F12FE0F7}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{8BA85C75-763B-4103-94EB-9470F12FE0F7}]
2013-09-12 22:05	1724616	----a-w-	c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office15\GROOVEEX.DLL
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrivePro2 (SyncInProgress)]
@="{CD55129A-B1A1-438E-A425-CEBC7DC684EE}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{CD55129A-B1A1-438E-A425-CEBC7DC684EE}]
2013-09-12 22:05	1724616	----a-w-	c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office15\GROOVEEX.DLL
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrivePro3 (InSync)]
@="{E768CD3B-BDDC-436D-9C13-E1B39CA257B1}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{E768CD3B-BDDC-436D-9C13-E1B39CA257B1}]
2013-09-12 22:05	1724616	----a-w-	c:\progra~2\MICROS~1\Office15\GROOVEEX.DLL
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"GoogleChromeAutoLaunch_8CF80579255347C588F3B8FBBD6571A9"="c:\users\MytBiancs\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe" [2014-04-02 841032]
"uTorrent"="c:\users\MytBiancs\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe" [2014-04-12 1268816]
"IDMan"="c:\program files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMan.exe" [2014-04-07 3829328]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"AVG_UI"="c:\program files (x86)\AVG\AVG2014\avgui.exe" [2014-03-14 5341712]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 0 (0x0)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableLUA"= 0 (0x0)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
"PromptOnSecureDesktop"= 0 (0x0)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"LoadAppInit_DLLs"=1 (0x1)
.
R2 Autorun CDROM Monitor;Autorun CDROM Monitor;c:\windows\system32\SupportAppXL\cdrom_mon.exe;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\SupportAppXL\cdrom_mon.exe [x]
R2 AVGIDSAgent;AVGIDSAgent;c:\program files (x86)\AVG\AVG2014\avgidsagent.exe;c:\program files (x86)\AVG\AVG2014\avgidsagent.exe [x]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [x]
R2 SkypeUpdate;Skype Updater;c:\program files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Skype\Updater\Updater.exe [x]
R3 BTATH_BUS;Atheros Bluetooth Bus;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\btath_bus.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\btath_bus.sys [x]
R3 dg_ssudbus;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Composite Device Driver (DEVGURU Ver.);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssudbus.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\ssudbus.sys [x]
R3 dmvsc;dmvsc;c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmvsc.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\dmvsc.sys [x]
R3 ose64;Office 64 Source Engine;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE;c:\program files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Source Engine\OSE.EXE [x]
R3 RdpVideoMiniport;Remote Desktop Video Miniport Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys [x]
R3 Revoflt;Revoflt;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\revoflt.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\revoflt.sys [x]
R3 ssudmdm;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Modem Drivers (DEVGURU Ver.);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssudmdm.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\ssudmdm.sys [x]
R3 ssudserd;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Diagnostic Serial Port(DEVGURU Ver.);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssudserd.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\ssudserd.sys [x]
R3 SwitchBoard;Adobe SwitchBoard;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\SwitchBoard\SwitchBoard.exe [x]
R3 Synth3dVsc;Synth3dVsc;c:\windows\system32\drivers\synth3dvsc.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\synth3dvsc.sys [x]
R3 terminpt;Microsoft Remote Desktop Input Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\terminpt.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\terminpt.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [x]
R3 tsusbhub;tsusbhub;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbhub.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\tsusbhub.sys [x]
R3 VGPU;VGPU;c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdvgkmd.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\rdvgkmd.sys [x]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [x]
R3 WinRing0_1_2_0;WinRing0_1_2_0;c:\program files (x86)\Razer\Razer Game Booster\Driver\WinRing0x64.sys;c:\program files (x86)\Razer\Razer Game Booster\Driver\WinRing0x64.sys [x]
S0 AVGIDSHA;AVGIDSHA;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsha.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\avgidsha.sys [x]
S0 Avgloga;AVG Logging Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgloga.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\avgloga.sys [x]
S0 Avgmfx64;AVG Mini-Filter Resident Anti-Virus Shield;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgmfx64.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\avgmfx64.sys [x]
S0 Avgrkx64;AVG Anti-Rootkit Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgrkx64.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\avgrkx64.sys [x]
S0 nvpciflt;nvpciflt;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvpciflt.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\nvpciflt.sys [x]
S1 Avgdiska;AVG Disk Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgdiska.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\avgdiska.sys [x]
S1 Avgfwfd;AVG network filter service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgfwd6a.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\avgfwd6a.sys [x]
S1 AVGIDSDriver;AVGIDSDriver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgidsdrivera.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\avgidsdrivera.sys [x]
S1 Avgldx64;AVG AVI Loader Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgldx64.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\avgldx64.sys [x]
S1 Avgtdia;AVG TDI Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\avgtdia.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\avgtdia.sys [x]
S2 avgfws;AVG Firewall;c:\program files (x86)\AVG\AVG2014\avgfws.exe;c:\program files (x86)\AVG\AVG2014\avgfws.exe [x]
S2 avgwd;AVG WatchDog;c:\program files (x86)\AVG\AVG2014\avgwdsvc.exe;c:\program files (x86)\AVG\AVG2014\avgwdsvc.exe [x]
S2 IDMWFP;IDMWFP;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\idmwfp.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\idmwfp.sys [x]
S2 MBAMScheduler;MBAMScheduler;c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamscheduler.exe [x]
S2 MBAMService;MBAMService;c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [x]
S2 McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;McAfee SiteAdvisor Service;c:\progra~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcsacore.exe;c:\progra~2\mcafee\SITEAD~1\mcsacore.exe [x]
S3 b57xdbd;Broadcom xD Picture Bus Driver Service;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57xdbd.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\b57xdbd.sys [x]
S3 b57xdmp;Broadcom xD Picture vstorp client drv;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\b57xdmp.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\b57xdmp.sys [x]
S3 bScsiMSa;bScsiMSa;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\bScsiMSa.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\bScsiMSa.sys [x]
S3 bScsiSDa;bScsiSDa;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\bScsiSDa.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\bScsiSDa.sys [x]
S3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [x]
S3 k57nd60a;Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet - NDIS 6.0;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\k57nd60a.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\k57nd60a.sys [x]
S3 MBAMProtector;MBAMProtector;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\mbam.sys [x]
S3 nusb3hub;Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Hub Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3hub.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\nusb3hub.sys [x]
S3 nusb3xhc;Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3xhc.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\nusb3xhc.sys [x]
.
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2014-04-14 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-3430322497-3693477706-3070846996-1000Core.job
- c:\users\MytBiancs\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-09-20 06:44]
.
2014-04-15 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskUserS-1-5-21-3430322497-3693477706-3070846996-1000UA.job
- c:\users\MytBiancs\AppData\Local\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2012-09-20 06:44]
.
.
--------- X64 Entries -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\IDM Shell Extension]
@="{CDC95B92-E27C-4745-A8C5-64A52A78855D}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{CDC95B92-E27C-4745-A8C5-64A52A78855D}]
2014-03-28 01:32	24600	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IDMShellExt64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"RtHDVCpl"="c:\program files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVCpl64.exe" [2011-10-17 13307496]
"RtHDVBg_Dolby"="c:\program files\Realtek\Audio\HDA\RAVBg64.exe" [2011-10-14 2278504]
"Persistence"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2012-12-13 441968]
"IgfxTray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2012-12-13 172144]
"HotKeysCmds"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2012-12-13 399984]
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = hxxp://www.bendot.co.nr
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
IE: Download all links with IDM - c:\program files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEGetAll.htm
IE: Download with IDM - c:\program files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\IEExt.htm
IE: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - c:\progra~1\MICROS~2\Office15\EXCEL.EXE/3000
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 121.1.3.88 121.1.3.250
Filter: text/xml - {807583E5-5146-11D5-A672-00B0D022E945} - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\microsoft shared\OFFICE15\MSOXMLMF.DLL
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\MytBiancs\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\nowprakp.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Secure Search
FF - prefs.js: keyword.URL - hxxp://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=mcafee&type=A110US0&p=
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-10 - (no file)
Wow6432Node-HKCU-Run-AdobeBridge - (no file)
HKLM_Wow6432Node-ActiveSetup-{2D46B6DC-2207-486B-B523-A557E6D54B47} - start
BHO-{E4EF8A64-0A30-48F5-B3FE-5FDA978DA775} - c:\program files (x86)\Smileys We Love Toolbar for IE\adxloader64.dll
Toolbar-10 - (no file)
Toolbar-{CF0F43AB-9C23-4D7B-8040-201B82844854} - c:\program files (x86)\Smileys We Love Toolbar for IE\adxloader64.dll
HKLM-Run-SynTPEnh - c:\program files (x86)\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
AddRemove-{74EB3499-8B95-4B5C-96EB-7B342F3FD0C6} - c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\core\PDApp.exe
.
.
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3430322497-3693477706-3070846996-1000_Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{7B8E9164-324D-4A2E-A46D-0165FB2000EC}]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
"scansk"=hex(0):1a,30,ab,f9,1f,b0,9d,b4,2e,cf,ec,71,16,4f,50,63,50,41,0e,ff,52,
68,17,8c,0b,85,c5,53,4e,9f,c7,ab,f3,3d,06,68,f9,52,b7,d4,00,00,00,00,00,00,\
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-3430322497-3693477706-3070846996-1000_Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{fdd4a3cd-8342-48aa-99d5-e5c5608efdda}]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (Read) (RestrictedCode)
"Model"=dword:0000004e
"Therad"=dword:0000001d
"SpecVersion"=dword:00000147
"MData"=hex(0):73,d5,cf,b8,a4,07,89,80,31,e4,35,6b,2a,ca,fe,43,b6,1f,81,1f,5a,
1b,4d,36,46,8f,3c,f2,5c,68,ee,21,46,8f,3c,f2,5c,68,ee,21,46,8f,3c,f2,5c,68,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{BEB3C0C7-B648-4257-96D9-B5D024816E27}\Version*Version]
"Version"=hex:60,a7,fd,ef,fc,31,f8,71,65,b3,f5,55,07,e9,51,14,72,08,21,02,eb,
39,9c,3e,f3,45,72,26,a5,9d,be,4c,b2,9b,d0,17,14,03,a0,4d,be,a5,2a,b4,79,ce,\
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWow64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11f.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.10"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWow64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11f.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWow64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11f.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWow64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash11f.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0003\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0004\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0005\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
Completion time: 2014-04-15 10:55:34
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2014-04-15 02:55
.
Pre-Run: 74,306,015,232 bytes free
Post-Run: 74,134,937,600 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 976FB06A52F08100D0EDF0C378484186


----------



## chemist

Hello again, mytonpadi. When you installed AVG, did you also install AVG Secure Search? 

Please read this and decide if you want to keep it >> SystemLookup - 95b7759c-8c7f-4bf1-b163-73684a933233

You can uninstall it via Programs and Features in your Control Panel. 

If you decide to uninstall it, please delete the following *Folders* if they still exist: 

*C:\Program Files (x86)\AVG Secure Search*

------------------------------------------------------

I see you have *P2P* software ( *uTorrent* ) installed on your machine. We are not here to pass judgment on file-sharing as a concept. However, we will warn you that engaging in this activity and having this kind of software installed on your machine will always make you more susceptible to re-infections. It may be contributing to your current situation. *This page* will give you further information. 

Please note: Even if you are using a "safe" P2P program, it is only the program that is safe. You will be sharing files from uncertified sources, and these are often infected. The bad guys use P2P filesharing as a major conduit to spread their wares.

A reference for the risk of these programs is here

I would strongly recommend that you uninstall it. You can do so via Control Panel >> Programs and Features.

------------------------------------------------------

Please download *SystemLook* from one of the links below and save it to your Desktop. 
*Download Mirror #1
Download Mirror #2*

Double-click *SystemLook_x64.exe* to run it. (Vista/Win7/Win8 users, right-click > Run as Administrator)
Copy/paste the contents of the following codebox into the main textfield:


Code:


:reg
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\wow6432node\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options /s
:filefind
Aplikasi.lnk
Microsoft.lnk
Music.lnk
:folderfind
Aplikasi
Microsoft
Music


Click the *Look* button to start the scan. 
Please be patient, as it may take a while. 
When finished, a Notepad file will open with the results of the scan. Please post this log in your next reply.
*Note:* The log can also be found on your Desktop entitled *SystemLook.txt*

------------------------------------------------------

Please go to: *VirusTotal*

Click the *Choose File* button. 
Please copy/paste the following bolded text into the 'File name:' box:

*c:\windows\system32\rad90B88.tmp* 


Click *Open* then click the *Scan it!* button just below. 
This will scan the file. Please be patient. 
If you get a message saying File already analyzed: click *Reanalyse*
Once scanned, copy and paste the URL from your browser address bar in your next reply.
Please repeat for the following file:

*c:\windows\system32\rad7B2AA.tmp*
------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mytonpadi

SystemLook 30.07.11 by jpshortstuff
Log created at 05:28 on 16/04/2014 by MytBiancs
Administrator - Elevation successful

========== reg ==========

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\wow6432node\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options]
(No values found)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\wow6432node\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\AcroRd32.exe]
"DisableExceptionChainValidation"= 0x0000000000 (0)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\wow6432node\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\AcroRd32Info.exe]
"DisableExceptionChainValidation"= 0x0000000000 (0)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\wow6432node\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\cqw32.exe]
(No values found)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\wow6432node\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\DllNXOptions]
"mscoree.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"mscorwks.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"mso.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"msjava.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"msci_uno.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"jvm.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"jvm_g.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"javai.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"vb40032.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"vbe6.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"ums.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"main123w.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"udtapi.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"mscorsvr.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"eMigrationmmc.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"eProcedureMMC.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"eQueryMMC.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"EncryptPatchVer.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"Cleanup.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"divx.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"divxdec.ax"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"fullsoft.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"NSWSTE.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"ASSTE.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"NPMLIC.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"PMSTE.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"AVSTE.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"NAVOPTRF.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"DRMINST.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"TFDTCTT8.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"DJSMAR00.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"xlmlEN.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"ISSTE.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"symlcnet.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"ppw32hlp.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"Apitrap.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)
"Vegas60k.dll"= 0x0000000001 (1)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\wow6432node\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\FlashPlayerApp.exe]
"DisableExceptionChainValidation"= 0x0000000000 (0)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\wow6432node\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe]
"DisableExceptionChainValidation"= 0x0000000000 (0)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\wow6432node\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\GoogleUpdate.exe]
"DisableExceptionChainValidation"= 0x0000000000 (0)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\wow6432node\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\IEInstal.exe]
"ExecuteOptions"= 0x0000000000 (0)

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\wow6432node\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Image File Execution Options\wpwin8.EXE]
(No values found)


========== filefind ==========

Searching for "Aplikasi.lnk"
C:\CoView\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 9ABDA39D54BF8C2998F9BC5C6C25D9AC
C:\Games\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 9ABDA39D54BF8C2998F9BC5C6C25D9AC
C:\Games\BioShock 2 PC full game SP-Only ^^nosTEAM^^\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Games\Bioware\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Games\Dead Island Riptide\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Games\Fallout.3.New.Vegas.Ultimate.Edition-KaOs\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Games\Saints Row The Third\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Games\State of Decay\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Games\The Elder Scrolls V - Skyrim\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Intel\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 9ABDA39D54BF8C2998F9BC5C6C25D9AC
C:\Intel\ExtremeGraphics\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Intel\Logs\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\IORRT\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 9ABDA39D54BF8C2998F9BC5C6C25D9AC
C:\IORRT\Backup\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 9ABDA39D54BF8C2998F9BC5C6C25D9AC
C:\Movies\12 Years a Slave (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\A Case of You (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\A Single Shot (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\A.C.O.D. (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\About Time (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Adventure Time with Finn and Jake.Season 5 (ep.1-26).720p.mp4\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[23:44 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\After Earth (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Afternoon Delight (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Ain't Them Bodies Saints (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Alan Partridge Alpha Papa (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\All Is Lost (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\American Hustle (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\As I Lay Dying (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\August Osage County (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Austenland (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Beauty.And.The.Beast.1991\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[23:44 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Best Man Down (2012)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Blue Jasmine (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Captain Phillips (2013) BluRay 1080p\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Carrie (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Clear History (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Closed Circuit (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs 2 (2013) [1080p]\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Dallas Buyers Club (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Delivery Man (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Django Unchained (2012)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Don Jon (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Elysium (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Ender's Game (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Enough Said (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Escape Plan (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Filth (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:50 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Freaky Deaky (2012)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Free Birds (2013) [1080p]\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Frozen (2013) [1080p]\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Gravity (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\Homefront (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Movies\How I Live Now (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\MSOCache\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 9ABDA39D54BF8C2998F9BC5C6C25D9AC
C:\MSOCache\All Users\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\NVIDIA\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 9ABDA39D54BF8C2998F9BC5C6C25D9AC
C:\NVIDIA\DisplayDriver\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\PerfLogs\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 9ABDA39D54BF8C2998F9BC5C6C25D9AC
C:\PerfLogs\Admin\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\7PinnedItemsIconChangeR\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\DVD Maker\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Foxit Software\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Games for Windows\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\KMSpico\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Analysis Services\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Microsoft.NET\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\MSBuild\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\U-7imate\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Uninstall Information\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Unlocker\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\VS Revo Group\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Windows Journal\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Windows Mail\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:32 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Windows Photo Viewer\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Windows Portable Devices\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files\WinRAR\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Activision\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\AGEIA Technologies\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVS4YOU\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Batman Arkham Origins\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Bejeweled 3\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Black_Box\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\CCleaner\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\DAMN NFO Viewer\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Evaer\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Foxit Software\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Handset WinDriver\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\HUAWEI Modem Driver\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\ImgBurn\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\InstallShield Installation Information\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\K-Lite Codec Pack\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kingo Android ROOT\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Metro Last Light\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Analysis Services\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SQL Server\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft.NET\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\R.G. Catalyst\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\R.G. Mechanics\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Reference Assemblies\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Rockstar Games\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\SEGA\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\SMART BRO\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Stardock\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\State Of Decay\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:51 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\SystemRequirementsLab\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:33 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\The Wolf Among Us\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Uninstall Information\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\USB Disk Security\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\VSO\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\WB Games\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp Detect\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Mail\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows NT\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Photo Viewer\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Portable Devices\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Sidebar\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Adobe\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\ALM\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\AVS4YOU\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Battle.net\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Blizzard Entertainment\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\IDM\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\IObit\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Lightmare Studio\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\McAfee\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Media Center Programs\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft Help\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Mozilla\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA Corporation\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Oracle\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Orbit\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\PACE Anti-Piracy\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\PopCap Games\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Razer\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\regid.1986-12.com.adobe\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\regid.1991-06.com.microsoft\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\RELOADED\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Rockstar Games\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Samsung\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Skype\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Start Orb Manager\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Steam\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Sun\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\SystemRequirementsLab\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\VS Revo Group\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\VSO\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\vsosdk\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\ProgramData\Zbshareware Lab\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Recovery\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 9ABDA39D54BF8C2998F9BC5C6C25D9AC
C:\Recovery\af429649-d027-11e1-b7ae-d5512d1cf98b\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Recovery\af42964d-d027-11e1-b7ae-d5512d1cf98b\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\temp\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 9ABDA39D54BF8C2998F9BC5C6C25D9AC
C:\temp\NVIDIA\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[22:31 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 9ABDA39D54BF8C2998F9BC5C6C25D9AC
C:\Users\All Users\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\Adobe\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\ALM\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\AVS4YOU\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\Battle.net\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\Blizzard Entertainment\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\IDM\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\IObit\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\Lightmare Studio\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\Malwarebytes\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\McAfee\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\Media Center Programs\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft Help\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\Mozilla\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\NVIDIA\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\NVIDIA Corporation\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\Oracle\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\Orbit\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\PACE Anti-Piracy\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\Package Cache\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\PopCap Games\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\Razer\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\regid.1986-12.com.adobe\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\regid.1991-06.com.microsoft\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\RELOADED\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\Rockstar Games\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\Samsung\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\Skype\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\Start Orb Manager\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\Steam\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\Sun\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\SystemRequirementsLab\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\VS Revo Group\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\VSO\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\vsosdk\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\All Users\Zbshareware Lab\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\Default\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\Add-in Express\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 766 bytes	[22:41 09/04/2014]	[11:48 13/04/2014] 08F01560C6EC8CBCDE9AD165A32B1AB8
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\BioWare\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 766 bytes	[22:41 09/04/2014]	[11:48 13/04/2014] 08F01560C6EC8CBCDE9AD165A32B1AB8
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\Bluetooth Folder\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 766 bytes	[22:41 09/04/2014]	[11:48 13/04/2014] 08F01560C6EC8CBCDE9AD165A32B1AB8
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\ConvertXtoDVD\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 766 bytes	[22:41 09/04/2014]	[11:48 13/04/2014] 08F01560C6EC8CBCDE9AD165A32B1AB8
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\Custom Office Templates\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 766 bytes	[22:41 09/04/2014]	[11:48 13/04/2014] 08F01560C6EC8CBCDE9AD165A32B1AB8
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\egbert important\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 766 bytes	[22:41 09/04/2014]	[11:48 13/04/2014] 08F01560C6EC8CBCDE9AD165A32B1AB8
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\manny\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 766 bytes	[22:41 09/04/2014]	[11:48 13/04/2014] 08F01560C6EC8CBCDE9AD165A32B1AB8
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\My Games\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 766 bytes	[22:41 09/04/2014]	[11:48 13/04/2014] 08F01560C6EC8CBCDE9AD165A32B1AB8
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\PcSetup\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 766 bytes	[22:41 09/04/2014]	[11:48 13/04/2014] 08F01560C6EC8CBCDE9AD165A32B1AB8
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\Razer\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 766 bytes	[22:41 09/04/2014]	[11:48 13/04/2014] 08F01560C6EC8CBCDE9AD165A32B1AB8
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\Sports Interactive\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 766 bytes	[22:41 09/04/2014]	[11:48 13/04/2014] 08F01560C6EC8CBCDE9AD165A32B1AB8
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\Telltale Games\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 766 bytes	[22:41 09/04/2014]	[11:48 13/04/2014] 08F01560C6EC8CBCDE9AD165A32B1AB8
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\WB Games\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 766 bytes	[22:42 09/04/2014]	[11:48 13/04/2014] 08F01560C6EC8CBCDE9AD165A32B1AB8
C:\Users\Public\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\Public\Favorites\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 754 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 22032C57234C2BD5DEBDD7B62CB21FFB
C:\Windows\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 730 bytes	[22:34 09/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] EDF64830831F984F1B012CD21BCCC1A8
C:\Windows\addins\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Aplikasi\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[23:46 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\AppCompat\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\AppPatch\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\assembly\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Bejeweled 3\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\BitLockerDiscoveryVolumeContents\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Branding\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\CSC\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Cursors\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\DA909E623B454BA18B58FCAEBA4BCEC9.TMP\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\debug\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\DigitalLocker\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\ehome\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\en-US\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Fonts\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Globalization\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Help\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:52 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\IME\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\inf\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Installer\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\L2Schemas\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Logs\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Media\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Minidump\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 12/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\ModemLogs\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\msdownld.tmp\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Offline Web Pages\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Panther\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\PCHEALTH\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Performance\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\PLA\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\PolicyDefinitions\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Prefetch\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\registration\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\RemotePackages\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Resources\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\SchCache\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\schemas\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\security\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Setup\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\ShellNew\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Speech\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Sun\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\system\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\System32\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 712 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 25752A23DBFBE62DD73D06085EA88B33
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\TAPI\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Tasks\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\The Place Beyond the Pines (2012)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\tracing\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\twain_32\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Vehicle 19 (2013)\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Vss\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C
C:\Windows\Web\Aplikasi.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:35 09/04/2014]	[12:53 13/04/2014] 0A95F2A246AA5E619D5A52FB37F0995C

Searching for "Microsoft.lnk"
C:\CoView\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 750 bytes	[22:43 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 7D7B2AE2D6D40EAB820C523C19E3067E
C:\Games\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 750 bytes	[08:51 09/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 7D7B2AE2D6D40EAB820C523C19E3067E
C:\Games\BioShock 2 PC full game SP-Only ^^nosTEAM^^\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:43 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Games\Bioware\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:43 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Games\Dead Island Riptide\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 603 bytes	[22:43 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] AC8647E2645638541E4387D18C93FD70
C:\Games\Fallout.3.New.Vegas.Ultimate.Edition-KaOs\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:43 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Games\Saints Row The Third\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:43 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Games\State of Decay\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:43 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Games\The Elder Scrolls V - Skyrim\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 603 bytes	[22:43 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] AC8647E2645638541E4387D18C93FD70
C:\Intel\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 750 bytes	[08:51 09/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 7D7B2AE2D6D40EAB820C523C19E3067E
C:\Intel\ExtremeGraphics\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Intel\Logs\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\IORRT\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 750 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 7D7B2AE2D6D40EAB820C523C19E3067E
C:\IORRT\Backup\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 750 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 7D7B2AE2D6D40EAB820C523C19E3067E
C:\Movies\12 Years a Slave (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\A Case of You (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\A Single Shot (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 603 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] AC8647E2645638541E4387D18C93FD70
C:\Movies\A.C.O.D. (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\About Time (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Adventure Time with Finn and Jake.Season 5 (ep.1-26).720p.mp4\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[23:44 09/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\After Earth (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Afternoon Delight (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Ain't Them Bodies Saints (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Alan Partridge Alpha Papa (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\All Is Lost (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\American Hustle (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\As I Lay Dying (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\August Osage County (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Austenland (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Beauty.And.The.Beast.1991\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[23:44 09/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Best Man Down (2012)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 603 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] AC8647E2645638541E4387D18C93FD70
C:\Movies\Blue Jasmine (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Captain Phillips (2013) BluRay 1080p\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Carrie (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Clear History (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Closed Circuit (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs 2 (2013) [1080p]\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Dallas Buyers Club (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Delivery Man (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Django Unchained (2012)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Don Jon (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 603 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] AC8647E2645638541E4387D18C93FD70
C:\Movies\Elysium (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Ender's Game (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Enough Said (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Escape Plan (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Filth (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Freaky Deaky (2012)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Free Birds (2013) [1080p]\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Frozen (2013) [1080p]\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Gravity (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\Homefront (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Movies\How I Live Now (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\MSOCache\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 597 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] AD0777DD1B53D1C7B0B8FE3D88B49F9D
C:\MSOCache\All Users\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\NVIDIA\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 750 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 7D7B2AE2D6D40EAB820C523C19E3067E
C:\NVIDIA\DisplayDriver\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\PerfLogs\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 750 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 7D7B2AE2D6D40EAB820C523C19E3067E
C:\PerfLogs\Admin\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\7PinnedItemsIconChangeR\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\DVD Maker\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Foxit Software\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Games for Windows\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\KMSpico\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Analysis Services\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Microsoft.NET\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 603 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] AC8647E2645638541E4387D18C93FD70
C:\Program Files\MSBuild\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\U-7imate\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Uninstall Information\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Unlocker\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\VS Revo Group\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Windows Journal\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Windows Mail\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Windows Photo Viewer\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Windows Portable Devices\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files\WinRAR\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Activision\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\AGEIA Technologies\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVS4YOU\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Batman Arkham Origins\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Bejeweled 3\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 603 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] AC8647E2645638541E4387D18C93FD70
C:\Program Files (x86)\Black_Box\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\CCleaner\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 603 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] AC8647E2645638541E4387D18C93FD70


----------



## mytonpadi

C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\DAMN NFO Viewer\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Evaer\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 603 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] AC8647E2645638541E4387D18C93FD70
C:\Program Files (x86)\Foxit Software\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 603 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] AC8647E2645638541E4387D18C93FD70
C:\Program Files (x86)\Handset WinDriver\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\HUAWEI Modem Driver\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:44 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\ImgBurn\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\InstallShield Installation Information\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 603 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] AC8647E2645638541E4387D18C93FD70
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\K-Lite Codec Pack\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kingo Android ROOT\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Metro Last Light\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 603 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] AC8647E2645638541E4387D18C93FD70
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Analysis Services\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SQL Server\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft.NET\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\R.G. Catalyst\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\R.G. Mechanics\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Reference Assemblies\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Rockstar Games\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\SEGA\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\SMART BRO\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:12 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Stardock\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 603 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] AC8647E2645638541E4387D18C93FD70
C:\Program Files (x86)\State Of Decay\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\SystemRequirementsLab\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\The Wolf Among Us\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Uninstall Information\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\USB Disk Security\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\VSO\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\WB Games\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp Detect\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Mail\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows NT\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Photo Viewer\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Portable Devices\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Sidebar\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\Adobe\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\ALM\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\AVS4YOU\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\Battle.net\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\Blizzard Entertainment\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\IDM\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\IObit\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\Lightmare Studio\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\McAfee\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\Media Center Programs\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft Help\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\Mozilla\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 603 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] AC8647E2645638541E4387D18C93FD70
C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA Corporation\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\Oracle\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\Orbit\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 603 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] AC8647E2645638541E4387D18C93FD70
C:\ProgramData\PACE Anti-Piracy\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\PopCap Games\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\Razer\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\regid.1986-12.com.adobe\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\regid.1991-06.com.microsoft\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 603 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] AC8647E2645638541E4387D18C93FD70
C:\ProgramData\RELOADED\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 603 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] AC8647E2645638541E4387D18C93FD70
C:\ProgramData\Rockstar Games\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\Samsung\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\Skype\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\Start Orb Manager\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\Steam\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\Sun\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\SystemRequirementsLab\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\VS Revo Group\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\VSO\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\vsosdk\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\ProgramData\Zbshareware Lab\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Recovery\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 750 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 7D7B2AE2D6D40EAB820C523C19E3067E
C:\Recovery\af429649-d027-11e1-b7ae-d5512d1cf98b\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Recovery\af42964d-d027-11e1-b7ae-d5512d1cf98b\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\temp\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 750 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 7D7B2AE2D6D40EAB820C523C19E3067E
C:\temp\NVIDIA\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 750 bytes	[22:43 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 7D7B2AE2D6D40EAB820C523C19E3067E
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\Adobe\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\ALM\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\AVS4YOU\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\Battle.net\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\Blizzard Entertainment\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\IDM\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\IObit\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\Lightmare Studio\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\Malwarebytes\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\McAfee\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\Media Center Programs\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft Help\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\Mozilla\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\NVIDIA\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 603 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] AC8647E2645638541E4387D18C93FD70
C:\Users\All Users\NVIDIA Corporation\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\Oracle\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\Orbit\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 603 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] AC8647E2645638541E4387D18C93FD70
C:\Users\All Users\PACE Anti-Piracy\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\Package Cache\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\PopCap Games\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\Razer\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\regid.1986-12.com.adobe\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\regid.1991-06.com.microsoft\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 603 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] AC8647E2645638541E4387D18C93FD70
C:\Users\All Users\RELOADED\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 603 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] AC8647E2645638541E4387D18C93FD70
C:\Users\All Users\Rockstar Games\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\Samsung\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\Skype\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\Start Orb Manager\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\Steam\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\Sun\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\SystemRequirementsLab\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\VS Revo Group\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\VSO\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\vsosdk\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\All Users\Zbshareware Lab\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\Default\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\Add-in Express\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 768 bytes	[22:56 08/04/2014]	[21:20 14/04/2014] 8B074132AD7E26CC45D7BAAC3BF65F4B
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\BioWare\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 768 bytes	[22:56 08/04/2014]	[21:20 14/04/2014] 8B074132AD7E26CC45D7BAAC3BF65F4B
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\Bluetooth Folder\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 768 bytes	[22:56 08/04/2014]	[21:20 14/04/2014] 8B074132AD7E26CC45D7BAAC3BF65F4B
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\ConvertXtoDVD\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 768 bytes	[22:56 08/04/2014]	[21:20 14/04/2014] 8B074132AD7E26CC45D7BAAC3BF65F4B
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\Custom Office Templates\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 768 bytes	[22:56 08/04/2014]	[21:20 14/04/2014] 8B074132AD7E26CC45D7BAAC3BF65F4B
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\egbert important\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 768 bytes	[22:56 08/04/2014]	[21:20 14/04/2014] 8B074132AD7E26CC45D7BAAC3BF65F4B
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\manny\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 768 bytes	[22:56 08/04/2014]	[21:20 14/04/2014] 8B074132AD7E26CC45D7BAAC3BF65F4B
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\My Games\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 768 bytes	[22:56 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 8B074132AD7E26CC45D7BAAC3BF65F4B
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\PcSetup\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 768 bytes	[22:56 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 8B074132AD7E26CC45D7BAAC3BF65F4B
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\Razer\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 768 bytes	[22:56 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 8B074132AD7E26CC45D7BAAC3BF65F4B
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\Sports Interactive\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 768 bytes	[22:56 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 8B074132AD7E26CC45D7BAAC3BF65F4B
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\Telltale Games\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 768 bytes	[22:56 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 8B074132AD7E26CC45D7BAAC3BF65F4B
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\WB Games\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 768 bytes	[22:56 08/04/2014]	[21:21 14/04/2014] 8B074132AD7E26CC45D7BAAC3BF65F4B
C:\Users\Public\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\Public\Favorites\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:45 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 756 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 18DF62CDE719E2E665E781A52D8FF0FF
C:\Windows\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 732 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 11A338CA8CE30E681C05B76C31B39ADA
C:\Windows\addins\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Aplikasi\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[23:46 09/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\AppCompat\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 581 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 45A51AA889FE5283EA6F0109CF3CE188
C:\Windows\AppPatch\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\assembly\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Bejeweled 3\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\BitLockerDiscoveryVolumeContents\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Branding\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:13 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\CSC\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Cursors\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\DA909E623B454BA18B58FCAEBA4BCEC9.TMP\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\debug\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\DigitalLocker\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 581 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 45A51AA889FE5283EA6F0109CF3CE188
C:\Windows\ehome\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\en-US\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Fonts\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Globalization\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Help\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\IME\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\inf\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Installer\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\L2Schemas\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Logs\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Media\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Minidump\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:35 12/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\ModemLogs\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\msdownld.tmp\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Offline Web Pages\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Panther\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 581 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 45A51AA889FE5283EA6F0109CF3CE188
C:\Windows\PCHEALTH\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Performance\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 581 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 45A51AA889FE5283EA6F0109CF3CE188
C:\Windows\PLA\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\PolicyDefinitions\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Prefetch\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\registration\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\RemotePackages\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Resources\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\SchCache\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\schemas\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\security\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Setup\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\ShellNew\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Speech\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Sun\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\system\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\System32\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 714 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] E389D5B938D9799340F8BBE907EB2630
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\TAPI\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Tasks\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 581 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 45A51AA889FE5283EA6F0109CF3CE188
C:\Windows\The Place Beyond the Pines (2012)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\tracing\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 581 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 45A51AA889FE5283EA6F0109CF3CE188
C:\Windows\twain_32\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 581 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 45A51AA889FE5283EA6F0109CF3CE188
C:\Windows\Vehicle 19 (2013)\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Vss\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84
C:\Windows\Web\Microsoft.lnk	--a---- 734 bytes	[22:46 08/04/2014]	[21:14 14/04/2014] 1F3FF321A60117436C4CEA3841B75A84

Searching for "Music.lnk"
C:\CoView\Music.lnk	--a---- 742 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 7B7E881397F5D59B79DEBD0AE94D639B
C:\Games\Music.lnk	--a---- 742 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 7B7E881397F5D59B79DEBD0AE94D639B
C:\Games\BioShock 2 PC full game SP-Only ^^nosTEAM^^\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Games\Bioware\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Games\Dead Island Riptide\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Games\Fallout.3.New.Vegas.Ultimate.Edition-KaOs\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Games\Saints Row The Third\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Games\State of Decay\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Games\The Elder Scrolls V - Skyrim\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Intel\Music.lnk	--a---- 742 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 7B7E881397F5D59B79DEBD0AE94D639B
C:\Intel\ExtremeGraphics\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Intel\Logs\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\IORRT\Music.lnk	--a---- 742 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 7B7E881397F5D59B79DEBD0AE94D639B
C:\IORRT\Backup\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Music.lnk	--a---- 742 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 7B7E881397F5D59B79DEBD0AE94D639B
C:\Movies\12 Years a Slave (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\A Case of You (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\A Single Shot (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\A.C.O.D. (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\About Time (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Adventure Time with Finn and Jake.Season 5 (ep.1-26).720p.mp4\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\After Earth (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Afternoon Delight (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Ain't Them Bodies Saints (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Alan Partridge Alpha Papa (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\All Is Lost (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\American Hustle (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\As I Lay Dying (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\August Osage County (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Austenland (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Beauty.And.The.Beast.1991\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Best Man Down (2012)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Blue Jasmine (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Captain Phillips (2013) BluRay 1080p\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Carrie (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Clear History (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Closed Circuit (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs 2 (2013) [1080p]\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Dallas Buyers Club (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Delivery Man (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Django Unchained (2012)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Don Jon (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Elysium (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Ender's Game (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Enough Said (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Escape Plan (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Filth (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Freaky Deaky (2012)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Free Birds (2013) [1080p]\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Frozen (2013) [1080p]\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Gravity (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\Homefront (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Movies\How I Live Now (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\MSOCache\Music.lnk	--a---- 742 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 7B7E881397F5D59B79DEBD0AE94D639B
C:\MSOCache\All Users\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\NVIDIA\Music.lnk	--a---- 742 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 7B7E881397F5D59B79DEBD0AE94D639B
C:\NVIDIA\DisplayDriver\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\PerfLogs\Music.lnk	--a---- 742 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 7B7E881397F5D59B79DEBD0AE94D639B
C:\PerfLogs\Admin\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\7PinnedItemsIconChangeR\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:55 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\DVD Maker\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Foxit Software\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Games for Windows\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\KMSpico\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\McAfee\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Analysis Services\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Games\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Microsoft.NET\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\MSBuild\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\NVIDIA Corporation\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Realtek\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\SAMSUNG\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\U-7imate\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Uninstall Information\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Unlocker\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\VS Revo Group\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Windows Journal\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Windows Mail\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Windows Photo Viewer\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Windows Portable Devices\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files\WinRAR\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Activision\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\AGEIA Technologies\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVS4YOU\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Batman Arkham Origins\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Bejeweled 3\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Black_Box\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\CCleaner\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\DAMN NFO Viewer\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Evaer\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Foxit Software\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Handset WinDriver\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\HUAWEI Modem Driver\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\ImgBurn\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\InstallShield Installation Information\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Download Manager\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\IObit\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\K-Lite Codec Pack\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Kingo Android ROOT\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\McAfee\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Metro Last Light\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Analysis Services\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Games for Windows - LIVE\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft SQL Server\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft.NET\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:03 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\Music.lnk	--a---- 595 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] FDD409DD471CF0FE0FBDC39EEFF7F5EF
C:\Program Files (x86)\R.G. Catalyst\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\R.G. Mechanics\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Razer\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Reference Assemblies\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Rockstar Games\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\SEGA\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Skype\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\SMART BRO\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Stardock\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\State Of Decay\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\SystemRequirementsLab\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\The Wolf Among Us\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Uninstall Information\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\USB Disk Security\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\VSO\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\WB Games\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Winamp Detect\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Defender\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Mail\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows NT\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Photo Viewer\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Portable Devices\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:56 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Sidebar\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Adobe\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\ALM\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\AVS4YOU\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Battle.net\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Blizzard Entertainment\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\IDM\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\IObit\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Lightmare Studio\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014] [15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Malwarebytes\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\McAfee\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Media Center Programs\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft Help\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Mozilla\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\NVIDIA Corporation\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Oracle\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Orbit\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\PACE Anti-Piracy\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Package Cache\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\PopCap Games\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Razer\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\regid.1986-12.com.adobe\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\regid.1991-06.com.microsoft\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\RELOADED\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Rockstar Games\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Samsung\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Skype\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Start Orb Manager\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Steam\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Sun\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\SystemRequirementsLab\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\VS Revo Group\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\VSO\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\vsosdk\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\ProgramData\Zbshareware Lab\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Recovery\Music.lnk	--a---- 742 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 7B7E881397F5D59B79DEBD0AE94D639B
C:\Recovery\af429649-d027-11e1-b7ae-d5512d1cf98b\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Recovery\af42964d-d027-11e1-b7ae-d5512d1cf98b\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\temp\Music.lnk	--a---- 742 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 7B7E881397F5D59B79DEBD0AE94D639B
C:\temp\NVIDIA\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\Music.lnk	--a---- 742 bytes	[21:02 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 7B7E881397F5D59B79DEBD0AE94D639B
C:\Users\All Users\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\Adobe\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\ALM\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\AVS4YOU\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\Battle.net\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\Blizzard Entertainment\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\IDM\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\IObit\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\Lightmare Studio\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\Malwarebytes\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\McAfee\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\Media Center Programs\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft Help\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\Mozilla\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\NVIDIA\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\NVIDIA Corporation\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\Oracle\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\Orbit\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\PACE Anti-Piracy\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\Package Cache\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\PopCap Games\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\Razer\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\regid.1986-12.com.adobe\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\regid.1991-06.com.microsoft\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\RELOADED\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\Rockstar Games\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\Samsung\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\Skype\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\Start Orb Manager\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\Steam\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\Sun\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\SystemRequirementsLab\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\VS Revo Group\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\VSO\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\vsosdk\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\All Users\Zbshareware Lab\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\Default\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\Add-in Express\Music.lnk	--a---- 760 bytes	[21:12 10/04/2014]	[15:10 14/04/2014] BEC110DF58E7B9FFB03D9A8C3DCD0A20
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\BioWare\Music.lnk	--a---- 760 bytes	[21:12 10/04/2014]	[15:10 14/04/2014] BEC110DF58E7B9FFB03D9A8C3DCD0A20
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\Bluetooth Folder\Music.lnk	--a---- 760 bytes	[21:12 10/04/2014]	[15:10 14/04/2014] BEC110DF58E7B9FFB03D9A8C3DCD0A20
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\ConvertXtoDVD\Music.lnk	--a---- 760 bytes	[21:12 10/04/2014]	[15:10 14/04/2014] BEC110DF58E7B9FFB03D9A8C3DCD0A20
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\Custom Office Templates\Music.lnk	--a---- 760 bytes	[21:12 10/04/2014]	[15:10 14/04/2014] BEC110DF58E7B9FFB03D9A8C3DCD0A20
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\egbert important\Music.lnk	--a---- 760 bytes	[21:12 10/04/2014]	[15:10 14/04/2014] BEC110DF58E7B9FFB03D9A8C3DCD0A20
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\manny\Music.lnk	--a---- 760 bytes	[21:12 10/04/2014]	[15:10 14/04/2014] BEC110DF58E7B9FFB03D9A8C3DCD0A20
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\My Games\Music.lnk	--a---- 760 bytes	[21:12 10/04/2014]	[15:10 14/04/2014] BEC110DF58E7B9FFB03D9A8C3DCD0A20
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\PcSetup\Music.lnk	--a---- 760 bytes	[21:12 10/04/2014]	[15:10 14/04/2014] BEC110DF58E7B9FFB03D9A8C3DCD0A20
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\Razer\Music.lnk	--a---- 760 bytes	[21:12 10/04/2014]	[15:10 14/04/2014] BEC110DF58E7B9FFB03D9A8C3DCD0A20
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\Sports Interactive\Music.lnk	--a---- 760 bytes	[21:12 10/04/2014]	[15:10 14/04/2014] BEC110DF58E7B9FFB03D9A8C3DCD0A20
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\Telltale Games\Music.lnk	--a---- 760 bytes	[21:12 10/04/2014]	[15:10 14/04/2014] BEC110DF58E7B9FFB03D9A8C3DCD0A20
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Documents\WB Games\Music.lnk	--a---- 760 bytes	[21:12 10/04/2014]	[15:10 14/04/2014] BEC110DF58E7B9FFB03D9A8C3DCD0A20
C:\Users\Public\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\Public\Favorites\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:04 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Music.lnk	--a---- 748 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 607FAA90BCE84E34EFC0A8A750702487
C:\Windows\Music.lnk	--a---- 724 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 570A425DED4A1D43419C52060FD6E693
C:\Windows\addins\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Aplikasi\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\AppCompat\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\AppPatch\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\assembly\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Bejeweled 3\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\BitLockerDiscoveryVolumeContents\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Branding\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\CSC\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Cursors\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\DA909E623B454BA18B58FCAEBA4BCEC9.TMP\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\debug\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\DigitalLocker\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Downloaded Program Files\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\ehome\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\en-US\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Fonts\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Globalization\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Help\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\IME\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\inf\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Installer\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\L2Schemas\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\LiveKernelReports\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Logs\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Media\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Minidump\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:46 13/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\ModemLogs\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\msdownld.tmp\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:57 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Offline Web Pages\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Panther\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\PCHEALTH\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Performance\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\PLA\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\PolicyDefinitions\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Prefetch\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\registration\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\RemotePackages\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Resources\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\SchCache\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\schemas\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\security\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Setup\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\ShellNew\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\SoftwareDistribution\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Speech\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Sun\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\system\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\System32\Music.lnk	--a---- 706 bytes	[21:05 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] ECEF990B5256AB984AD5BD36F1C94E9E
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:06 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\TAPI\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:06 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Tasks\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:06 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\The Place Beyond the Pines (2012)\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:06 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\tracing\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:06 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\twain_32\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:06 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Vehicle 19 (2013)\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:06 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Vss\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:06 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260
C:\Windows\Web\Music.lnk	--a---- 726 bytes	[21:06 10/04/2014]	[15:58 14/04/2014] 519734BAA30ED58C247148C7AD210260

========== folderfind ==========

Searching for "Aplikasi"
C:\Windows\Aplikasi	d------	[23:44 09/04/2014]

Searching for "Microsoft"
C:\Program Files\Common Files\SpeechEngines\Microsoft	d------	[03:20 14/07/2009]
C:\Program Files\MSBuild\Microsoft	d------	[12:48 22/09/2012]
C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies\Microsoft	d------	[12:48 22/09/2012]
C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft	d------	[11:04 15/10/2012]
C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\SpeechEngines\Microsoft	d------	[03:20 14/07/2009]
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSBuild\Microsoft	d------	[12:48 22/09/2012]
C:\Program Files (x86)\Reference Assemblies\Microsoft	d------	[12:48 22/09/2012]
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft	d-a-s--	[03:20 14/07/2009]
C:\Qoobox\Quarantine\C\ProgramData\Microsoft	d------	[02:52 15/04/2014]
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft	d-a-s--	[03:20 14/07/2009]
C:\Users\Default\AppData\Local\Microsoft	d------	[03:20 14/07/2009]
C:\Users\Default\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft	d---s--	[03:20 14/07/2009]
C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Local\Microsoft	d------	[06:16 20/09/2012]
C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft	d------	[06:40 20/09/2012]
C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\LocalLow\Temp\Microsoft	d------	[02:33 30/08/2013]
C:\Users\MytBiancs\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft	d---s--	[06:16 20/09/2012]
C:\Users\Public\Documents\microsoft	d------	[11:28 03/02/2013]
C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Local\Microsoft	d------	[12:51 20/09/2012]
C:\Users\UpdatusUser\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft	d---s--	[12:51 20/09/2012]
C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Local\Microsoft	d------	[04:45 14/07/2009]
C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft	d---s--	[00:19 27/09/2012]
C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft	d---s--	[04:45 14/07/2009]
C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Local\Microsoft	d------	[04:45 14/07/2009]
C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft	d---s--	[04:45 14/07/2009]
C:\Windows\System32\Microsoft	d---s--	[04:45 14/07/2009]
C:\Windows\System32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft	d------	[04:49 14/07/2009]
C:\Windows\System32\config\systemprofile\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft	d---s--	[04:55 14/07/2009]
C:\Windows\System32\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft	d---s--	[04:48 14/07/2009]
C:\Windows\System32\Tasks\Microsoft	d------	[03:20 14/07/2009]
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\Microsoft	d------	[04:54 14/07/2009]
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\LocalLow\Microsoft	d---s--	[04:55 14/07/2009]
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft	d------	[04:54 14/07/2009]
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Tasks\Microsoft	d------	[03:20 14/07/2009]


Searching for "Music"
C:\Games\Fallout.3.New.Vegas.Ultimate.Edition-KaOs\Data\Music	d------	[09:12 11/08/2012]
C:\Program Files\Games for Windows\Bejeweled Blitz [PopCap]\music	d----c-	[23:10 24/08/2013]
C:\Program Files (x86)\AVS4YOU\AVSVideoConverter\MenuStyles\Addon\Music d------	[22:27 23/10/2013]
C:\Users\Default\Music	dr-----	[03:20 14/07/2009]
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Music	dr-----	[06:16 20/09/2012]
C:\Users\MytBiancs\Downloads\Music	d------	[07:26 20/09/2012]
C:\Users\Public\Music	dr-----	[03:20 14/07/2009]
C:\Users\UpdatusUser\Music	dr-----	[12:51 20/09/2012]
C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\LocalService\Music	dr-----	[04:45 14/07/2009]
C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\Music	dr-----	[04:45 14/07/2009]

-= EOF =-


----------



## mytonpadi

Hello, that is the result of of systemlook.

No, I don't think I installed AVG safe search.

WIill do. I will uninstall utorrent immediately.

When using the Virustotal, rad90B88.tmp could not be found.


----------



## chemist

Hello again, mytonpadi. Got to figure out a way to delete all those files with the least work as possible. 

In the mean time...

Your Windows 7 User Account Control *UAC* has been disabled. Sometimes, malware disables it, sometimes the end user does.

Please read this

Before you go any further, protect this system and re-enable that feature. Click Start > Control Panel > User Accounts > Change User Account Control settings and set it back to Always Notify.

------------------------------------------------------

Launch *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
Under the Update tab, click *Check for Updates*
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version. 
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*. 
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results. 
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*. 
When completed, a log will open in Notepad and you may be prompted to Restart your computer.(See Extra Note)
The log is automatically saved by MBAM and can be viewed by clicking the *Logs* tab in MBAM. 
Copy/Paste the entire report in your next reply.
Extra Note:
If MBAM encounters a file that is difficult to remove, you will be presented with 1 of 2 prompts. Click *OK* to either and let MBAM proceed with the disinfection process. If asked to restart the computer, please do so immediately.

------------------------------------------------------

Please run this online scan to help look for remnants. Ensure your external and/or USB drives are inserted during the scan. 

*In Microsoft Windows Vista/Win7, you must open the Web browser via a right-click using the Run as Administrator command.*

Go *here* and click 'ESET Online Scanner'.

If you are not using Internet Explorer, double-click *esetsmartinstaller_enu.exe* to install it, then click 'Run'. 
Turn off the real-time scanner of any existing antivirus program while performing the online scan.
Tick the box next to *YES, I accept the Terms of Use.*
Click *Start*
If using Internet Explorer, allow the ActiveX control to install when asked.
Make sure that the option *Remove found threats* is *un*ticked and the *Scan Archives* option is ticked.
Click on *Advanced Settings* and ensure these options are ticked:
*Scan for potentially unwanted applications*
*Scan for potentially unsafe applications*
*Enable Anti-Stealth Technology*

Next to 'Current scan targets: _Operating memory, Local drives_', click the Change.. button. 
Tick all the boxes that correspond to your external/inserted drives. 
Click *Start*
Wait for the scan to finish.
When the scan is done, if it shows a screen that says "Threats found!", click "List of found threats", and then click "Export to text file..."
Save that text file to your desktop, and then copy/paste the contents in your next reply.
------------------------------------------------------

*Please post the following in your next reply:

MBAM log
ESET report*


----------



## mytonpadi

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware (PRO) 1.75.0.1300
Malwarebytes | Free Anti-Malware & Internet Security Software

Database version: v2014.04.16.01

Windows 7 Service Pack 1 x64 NTFS
Internet Explorer 10.0.9200.16721
MytBiancs :: MYTBIANCS-PC [administrator]

Protection: Enabled

4/16/2014 9:47:06 AM
mbam-log-2014-04-16 (09-47-06).txt

Scan type: Full scan (C:\|E:\|)
Scan options enabled: Memory | Startup | Registry | File System | Heuristics/Extra | Heuristics/Shuriken | PUP | PUM
Scan options disabled: P2P
Objects scanned: 564416
Time elapsed: 1 hour(s), 45 minute(s), 30 second(s)

Memory Processes Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Memory Modules Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Data Items Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Folders Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files Detected: 0
(No malicious items detected)

(end)


----------



## mytonpadi

I'm using Chrome to access eset but the webpage is not available.


----------



## chemist

Hello again, mytonpadi. Have you tried Internet Explorer to acess ESET Online Scanner? 

------------------------------------------------------

Open *Notepad* and copy/paste the entire contents of the codebox below, into Notepad:



Code:


@echo off
for %%g in (
"c:\windows\system32\rad90B88.tmp"
"c:\windows\system32\rad7B2AA.tmp"
) do zip Files_for_submission %%g
del %0

Save this as *submit.bat* Choose to *Save type as - All Files* to your desktop then close the Notepad file.
It should look like this:









Right-click on *submit.bat* and choose 'Run as administrator' to allow it to run. This batchfile will create a *Files_for_submission.zip* file in the same location where the batchfile was saved. 

Please submit it to this site ==> Submit Malware Sample 

*and include this link in the message:**

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/microsoft-aplikasi-folders-823465.html#post5110745*

Please let me know if you successfully submitted the file. Thanks. 

------------------------------------------------------

I think it would be best if you manually deleted all those lnk files. They aren't malicious. 

Do a search for *Microsoft.lnk*, then right-click and delete each instance of the file. I know this will be tedious and time-consuming. 

Repeat for *Music.lnk* and *Aplikasi.lnk*

------------------------------------------------------ 

Press the Windows "logo" key and "R" key then copy/paste the following single-line command into the Run box and click OK:

*cmd /c rd /s /q "c:\users\MytBiancs\AppData\Roaming\SmileysWeLove"*

A DOS window will open and close again, this is normal. 

Repeat for the following: 

*cmd /c rd /s /q "C:\Windows\Aplikasi "*

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mytonpadi

Hello! Yes, I've tried running it with IE but still nothing.

I've run submit.bat but there is no created file on the location where I saved the batchfile (Desktop).

Where do I press the Windows logo? I could not understand your last instruction.


----------



## chemist

Hello again, mytonpadi. 

Please download the *Suspicious File Packer* and Save it to your Desktop. 


Unzip it to the desktop and run it. 
Copy/paste the following list of files into the Suspicious File Packer window:

*c:\windows\system32\rad90B88.tmp
c:\windows\system32\rad7B2AA.tmp​*
Allow SFP to pack the files by clicking *Continue*
This will generate a CAB archive on your desktop named *requested-files[Date/Time].cab* 
Please submit it to this site ==> Submit Malware Sample and *include this link in the message->>**http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f50/microsoft-aplikasi-folders-823465.html#post5110745*
You can then delete the *requested-files.cab* file from your desktop, once you have uploaded it to the above recipient. 
Please let me know you submitted the file.
------------------------------------------------------

Were you able to delete all those lnk files yet? 

------------------------------------------------------ 

Are you right-clicking your browser and choosing 'Run as administrator'? 

The page is accessible to me. What happens when you click the ESET link? 

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mytonpadi

Hello, already submitted the file and here is the eset online scanner result.


----------



## chemist

Hello again, mytonpadi. Are you running cracked versions of Windows and Office? 

Please download CKScanner© by askey127 and save to your desktop. 
Double-click on *CKScanner.exe* and click *Search For Files*.
After a very short time, when the cursor hourglass disappears, click *Save List To File*. You will be prompted, just click *OK*.
Post the contents of *ckfiles.txt* in your next reply. It is located on your desktop.
------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mytonpadi

CKScanner 2.4 - Additional Security Risks - These are not necessarily bad
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\meshes\architecture\urban\lightcracks.nif
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\meshes\architecture\urban\decals\nvcracksdecal.nif
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\meshes\clutter\security\genericsafecracked01.nif
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\meshes\decals\nv_marble-crack01.nif
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\meshes\decals\nv_marble-crack02.nif
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\meshes\decals\nv_marble-crack03.nif
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\meshes\decals\nv_marble-crack04.nif
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\meshes\dungeons\nvhooverdam\dpp\nvdppcrackeddirt01.nif
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\meshes\dungeons\nvhooverdam\dpp\nvdppcrackeddirt02.nif
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\meshes\dungeons\vaultruined\doors\vgeardoorr106cracked.nif
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\meshes\nvdlc04\effects\nvdlc04lightcracks.nif
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\meshes\nvdlc04\effects\nvdlc04lightcracks02.nif
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\sound\fx\emt\doorwind\sfx_desertambiencethrudoorcrack_lp.ogg
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\architecture\suburban\crackedplaster01.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\architecture\suburban\crackedplaster01_n.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\architecture\suburban\crackedplaster02.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\architecture\suburban\crackedplaster02_n.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\architecture\urban\crackdecal03.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\architecture\urban\crackdecal03_n.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\architecture\urban\lightcracks.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\architecture\urban\decals\nvcracksdecal_d.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\architecture\urban\decals\nvcracksdecal_n.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\decals\marble_cracking01.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\decals\marble_cracking01_n.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\decals\marble_cracking02.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\decals\marble_cracking02_n.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\decals\marble_cracking03.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\decals\marble_cracking03_n.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\decals\marble_cracking04.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\decals\marble_cracking04_n.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\dlc04\architecture\boardwalk\boardwalkcrackdecals.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\dlc04\architecture\boardwalk\boardwalkcrackdecals_n.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\dlc04\effects\dlc04fxcrackglass.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\dungeons\metro\platforms\platformcracks01.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\dungeons\metro\platforms\platformcracks01_n.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\landscape\crackeddirtwastes01.dds
c:\games\fallout.3.new.vegas.ultimate.edition-kaos\data\textures\landscape\crackeddirtwastes01_n.dds
c:\program files\kmspico\9bg11nkzsez.exe
c:\program files\kmspico\aplikasi.lnk
c:\program files\kmspico\c8tjsyiw0q7.exe
c:\program files\kmspico\install_service.cmd
c:\program files\kmspico\install_task.cmd
c:\program files\kmspico\kms-hgm-dll.dll
c:\program files\kmspico\kmseldi.exe
c:\program files\kmspico\microsoft.lnk
c:\program files\kmspico\music.lnk
c:\program files\kmspico\njk2xw6sxrh.exe
c:\program files\kmspico\tokensbackup.lnk
c:\program files\kmspico\unins001.dat
c:\program files\kmspico\unins001.exe
c:\program files\kmspico\uninstall_service.cmd
c:\program files\kmspico\tokensbackup\tokens.dat
c:\program files\kmspico\tokensbackup\cache\cache.dat
scanner sequence 3.ZZ.11.JOCPB0
----- EOF ----- 


Yes, I'm afraid i use cracked version on office and some other programs.


----------



## chemist

Hello again, mytonpati. Unfortunately, we don't give support to users with illegal copies of Microsoft and/or other illegal applications still installed on the machine.


----------

